# Anyone with RBS?



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Just set up my first ever bank account with them, now trying to set up my card - been into the branch heaps of times and still no further forward. My activation code never arrived in the post but they won't activate it for me when I go into the bank with my actual card - nightmare!!

:wall: :wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Why did you choose them, just out of interest?

I think if I were choosing a bank now from scratch, I'd have gone for one that wasn't part of the huge government bail out and continues to operate very successfully on its own two feet so to speak.

Just curious


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Only reason I chose them is because all of my pals are with them and they were there at the time. Had no intention of setting up an account that day, just thought I might aswell.

Who would you have recommended?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I once had a big fight with the board of RBS... told them they were too agressive and they were heading in the wrong direction, there _could_ be balance sheet issues going forward and _could_ end up costing the company money....

I got asked to leave the meeting, and my services were no longer required...The person in charge told me I didn't know what I was talking about...... :wall:

:lol:

My personal bank is the Abbey / Santander....

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

so not the best choice then


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been with RBS for over 30 years and never had a problem with their service.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

i would better than that bunch of ******s at santander i got charged £50 for unauthorised overdraft and they didn't see fit to phone or e-mail no they waited for a month then sent me a letter saying they where going to try and reclaim the money if I didn't clear the overdraft. I then tried to settle the account and close it as they have turned into a right bunch of ****s but no i need ID apparently ,funny don't need it to pay money into any account but go to another branch and not a problem all sorted within ten minutes and i've never had a problem with RBS as they are more than happy to help


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

:lol:

To be honest the above is one of the reasons I am with Santander....they don’t mess about.

You do understand that an unauthorised overdraft is YOU taking money from THEM without any agreement or notice....how can you be upset that they want it back and charge you for their trouble???

Unless of course you gave them a phone / email / letter to warn them with plenty of notice that you were going to break your overdraft agreement and, effectively take money which doesn’t belong to you???

Thought not..... 

Don't blame the banks for protecting themselves from what could turn into a bad debt....look into the mirror first and put the blame where it really lies...

:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I understand that it's their money but it's the way they left it for over a month then decided to send me the letter when in this day and age they could of easily sent an e-mail or phoned after a week to let me know and lets lets face they are quick enough to phone and let you know that your such a good customer that you can have a loan.

Another reason I went in to get some money out because the cash machines had broken outside and when I asked for £20 at the counter I got the reply that I could only draw out £200 and to use someone else's cash machine hang on a minute it's my money I should be able to get when I want and in any amount I want.

The whole you need ID affair sorry I didn't realise we lived in a police state I know the ins and out of Direct debits amounts going in coming out etc,etc so would it not be easier to ask me a few simple questions or have we got to carry our passports with us when we go to the bank and yes I do appreciate that it's for my own security.

I never used to any problems with Abbey but since they where bought out by santander they have gone form being a decent building to society to an bank with does'nt give a flying ****


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't get me started on the whole ID thing to get money out...

It's getting beyond a joke...

I actually asked for all security to be cancelled on my account i'm so fed up with answering all their questions to get my hard earned out...

They are only looking after us though... 

:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol it always amaze's me i'm ex forces and never realised how much I used my id until i left


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a nightmare...

The best of it is though, when I take cash out over the counter it's for something big like a bike / car etc etc... so it's a few thousand pounds each time...

When they ask the question: What's it for?

I either answer for drugs, because I'm a drug dealer, or human trafficing....

They always looked shocked and even say they will inform the police...but never do...so what is the point of the questions 

I even have a joke with the teller (it's a smallish bank so she is always the same) where she now asks me what colour of pants I'm wearing today!

Madness!!!!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol It does make you wonder whether there bored or nosey one if the girls asked if there was anything else she could for me when I replied "lunch" she didn't know what to say she was very good looking though


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I am with rbs and never had a problem,so far anyway.
The missus worked for them for years. As with many industries, some branches perform worse than others. The main branch in our area was well known by all staff members for being crap i.e general poor service and mistakes after mistakes. General foot traffic being massive made their weekly target achievements look better though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

finally got my card sorted now! first thing ordered with it - present for the gf..


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i work for rbs  any questions just ask.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

alright - 

can i have some free money? :lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> alright -
> 
> can i have some free money? :lol:


haha u be suppressed how many times i get asked that very question :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

-tom- said:


> i work for rbs  any questions just ask.


OK then here we go! When will UK tax payers get their money back for bailing your bank out, anytime soon? 
Oh and do you think it appropriate that RBS paid massive bonuses to directors even though the bank nearly went under and hundreds of staff have recently been made redundant?

No offence intended to you personally but RBS have a lot to answer for.

I moved my account after these unethical events occured. :thumb:

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/t...ectors/banking_and_finance/article5663873.ece


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Veedub18 said:


> OK then here we go! When will UK tax payers get their money back for bailing your bank out, anytime soon?
> Oh and do you think it appropriate that RBS paid massive bonuses to directors even though the bank nearly went under and hundreds of staff have recently been made redundant?
> 
> No offence intended to you personally but RBS have a lot to answer for.
> ...


I am just one off the guys in the local branches they have just sold each and every branch off rbs in england and wales and they have all so sold the natwest in scotland, directors i want say my thoughts on a public forum. They will get there money back one day for certain.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

-tom- said:


> I am just one off the guys in the local branches they have just sold each and every branch off rbs in england and wales and they have all so sold the natwest in scotland, directors i want say my thoughts on a public forum. They will get there money back one day for certain.


Lets hope so. Banks are too powerful and need to be brought back in line IMO.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just had a letter advising me my rbs branch is being sold to santandare and i am to become a customer of theres, so much for the goverment help.


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

justina3 said:


> I just had a letter advising me my rbs branch is being sold to santandare and i am to become a customer of theres, so much for the goverment help.


Just to let you know. The help from goverment didnt include sale of rbs and natwest branchs. Its when the eu got involved. Shame reqlly


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the jist of it is that santander are buying out rbs Branches from england and wales and Natwest branches from Scotland but this will take between 12 and 18months subject to approval i know if was the whole of rbs i would be moving banks again as of cousre this won't be like they control most of the banks in the uk at all will it ?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/...ale-to-Santander-your-questions-answered.html


----------

